# Wisconsin Rabbit



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2011)

One of my Internet friends posted this

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=66852&forum_id=83&jump_to=878440#p878440

but in the wrong section.

The rabbit is in the south Wisconsin area. Apparently limited transport is available.

Ann in Ohio


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

what do u mean by limited transportation?


----------

